# Want to change oil for the first time, this the right amsoil?



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

I jsut got my goat 2days ago, ive heard things about the stock oil so id figure id change it soon. But to be honest i dont know what oil exactly and its dark outside and so is my book. Does anyone know what amsoil i should buy? i want to buy the box of 12.

I think this is it, XLF - XL 5W-30 Synthetic Motor Oil

Dennis


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes 5-30, Royal Purple is also nice. 6 Quarts


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

'04 is 6.5 qt. I gave the dealer 7 and never saw the other 0.5 qt so I'm probably overfilled.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

*I'm changing oil this weekend...*

And here's what she will get...










I'm also going to switch my John Deere to Amsoil. I guess I could switch my wife's Honda to it as well but f**k that. What a waste of lube :lol: 

Gerry


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Ozzhead said:


> I jsut got my goat 2days ago, ive heard things about the stock oil so id figure id change it soon. But to be honest i dont know what oil exactly and its dark outside and so is my book. Does anyone know what amsoil i should buy? i want to buy the box of 12.
> 
> I think this is it, XLF - XL 5W-30 Synthetic Motor Oil
> 
> Dennis


Dennis,
Sorry that I'm so late to this thread, I've been out. Though I suspect this is to late for you, I'm posting here for those that might find this via search.

Here is a short primer on the AMSOIL line for gasoline motor oils, with links to those oils that are labeled to meet GM Standard 4718M for the LSx motors including the GTO.

Top Tier 
- Group IV PAO synthetic basestock 
- API SM compliant
- Rated for 35,000 miles or 1 year of use in normal service, 17,500 miles or 1 year in severe service
AMSOIL Series 2000 0w30

Main Tier
- Group IV PAO synthetic basestock 
- API SM compliant
- Rated for 25,000 miles or 1 year of use in normal service, 15,000 miles or 1 year in severe service
AMSOIL SAE Synthetic 10w30
AMSOIL SAE Synthetic 5w30

Most Affordable Tier
- Group III highly hydroprocessed synthetic basestock
- API SM compliant and API Starburst certified
- Rated for 7,500 miles or six months of use. With Oil Life Monitoring Systems (such as most current GM vehicles including the GTO) can be used as recommended by the manufacturer (normally change the oil at one year or per OLM whichever comes first)
AMSOIL XL Synthetic 5w30

All of the above are excellent choices for the GTO. Personally I use the Series 2000 0w30 in my Z06 when street driven and will use it in the new 06 CTS-V I just bought myself as a new daily driver. :cheers


----------

